# PQI Test of Dino Oils



## AudiSportA4 (Mar 3, 2002)

*PQI Quality Test of Name Brand Dino Oils*

VOA elemental and physical tests don't exactly reflect how a lube will work in any given engine, but this is a good study that does give an indication of the quality of the bottled product. At least one nice surprise. Warren (Supertech) is a bit of a standout, considering how little regard it gets. I still like Pennzoil, Havoline and Quaker State.

http://www.pqiamerica.com/testresults3a.html

and http://www.pqiamerica.com/summarypagerev1.html










There are only a few examples that are outright bad...

ALERT: Test results find three of the six samples of engine oils PQIA purchased in the the Mid-Atlantic States fail to meet their labeled API/ILSAC specifications.

Although PittPenn Quality Motor Oil does meet the SAE requirements for a 10W-30, it does not meet the requirements for an API SM ILSAC GF-4 engine oil. The product's volatility of 22 exceeds the maximum of 15, and the phosphorus content at 161ppm is below the 600 required to meet API SM ILSAC GF-4. In addition, whereas there are no API requirements for some of the other parameters examined, the data shown for TBN, calcium, and zinc are only 10 to 20% of what one would expect to see in an engine oil meant for use in virtually any passenger car currently on the road. Also of concern is the 26ppm of silicon in the sample.


----------



## TechMeister (Jan 7, 2008)

Without actual engine specific oil sequence testing this is a waste of energy because different engines impose different stress on oil and require different additive packages. That's why reputable car makers test oils and only certify the ones that provide the proper engine lubrication required for a given engine family/application.

As an example you can have a very high "quality" oil that is totally inappropriate for a given application. If you picked the oil based on "quality" or some arbitrary industry standard instead of the car maker's oil specs and test approval, you could easily damage your engine.


----------



## AudiSportA4 (Mar 3, 2002)

You failed to comprehend that all these oils carry API and ISLAC certifications, that's the entire point of the study. If you don't know what API and ISLAC are, you can Google it.


----------

